# AVEX card reader & SDHC cards



## vascoadao (Nov 7, 2008)

Please can someone give me a helpfull hint about my PC multicard reader?
It's a AVEX AX1611 (with four different slots for different card types, and a USB connector).
I wasn't able to find any data about it (was already installed in my PC, and I got almost no documentation with it :4-dontkno ) and my doubt is:
Is this able to read those micro SD HC cards with 8 GB capacity?
I've tried with a 8 GB card, when I insert it the red LED briefly lights on, but when I use windows explorer it reports an empty slot :tongue: .
I've tried with a very old 256 MB card and the red LED also briefly lights on, but windows explorer lists the stored files :normal: .
Do you think its a kind of driver problem/outdated or the reader simply can't read the HC cards?

Thanks for your oppinions, time and suggestions


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
I couldn't find any information about that card reader but most won't read the micro SD cards without an adapter. The link below is just to show what I mean.

http://www.supermediastore.com/category/u/microsd-micro-sd-secure-digital-memory-card-cards?


----------



## vascoadao (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for your reply.
I have the addapter , it just seems the card reader doesn't recognise the "sd _HC_" format. Does this make sense?
You are right... it seems the AVEX company have no WWW trace :sigh:


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

I do know that some readers do not support SDHC but I don't know about that one. I have an Ultra combo floppy drive and card reader that does not support SDHC.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Most older card readers do not read SDHC cards but will read the SD cards.
As you pointed out in your first post that it reads the older 256 mb card it is working.


----------

